

Ask HN: Laptop recommendation? - kvh

for someone who spends 8 to 20 hrs in front of a laptop each day, purchasing a new one is a huge decision. i need some help.
Here's where I stand:
macbookpro: wanted one but the new gen have a mirror where the screen should be and the old ones get hot enough to sear your skin<p>priorities are 
	1)screen (LED, matte, 14 x 9 or bigger)
	2)touchpad/clit 
	3)linux compat
	4)compact form<p>suggestions?<p>thanks in advance
======
rcoder
I suspect you'll get the same answers that usually come up when laptop
recommendations are discussed here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=249579>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=268438>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=159153>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=197182>

(etc., etc.)

To summarize: the MacBook Pro + Thinkpad T/X series machines are widely liked,
with people tending to make their choice between them on whether they prefer
to run OS X or something else.

You may get a smattering of other recommendations, but honestly, any other
manufacturer appears to be fairly hit-or-miss, while Apple and Lenovo tend to
produce solid models year after year.

------
icey
If you don't like macs, the Lenovo Thinkpad T series are great. Dells are also
fine.

Otherwise: <http://searchyc.com/submissions/what+laptop+to+buy>

~~~
dryicerx
Thinkpad T Series

I can swear by them, their powerful, built very sturdy and feels like a beast,
not a plastic toy. Also their quite strong, I've dropped mine countless times,
twice down the stairs without any problems. And their keyboards are quite nice
for long hours of work. I am on my 3rd T series, T61p at the moment and
looking to buy another in a few months.

Also Google around for coupons/deals they always have them, you can stack them
very nicely.

<http://shop.lenovo.com/us/notebooks/thinkpad/t-series>

<http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki>

------
bitwize
About three years ago was the summer of 2006. This was about the time the
first Intel-based MacBooks dropped. _Everyone_ in the office bought one, it
seems. Within a month they were all in the shop.

I bought a Compaq Presario v3000 with dual-core AMD Turion. It was my primary
machine for three years. Not a single hardware issue to date. (Admittedly,
shiny screen.)

The quality of Intel Macs has improved since then, of course. But if your
wallet isn't that thick, from what I hear from friends who bought them,
Compaq/HP still produce quality kit at an affordable price.

------
mtm
You can get the 17" MacBook Pro (which is a 14x9 screen) with a matte finish
(extra $50). If you don't mind a 2.66ghz proc (vs. 2.8) and a 320gb HD (vs. a
500) you can get one of the previous gen 17" pros for $2300

------
ScottWhigham
I bought an HP dv9000 about 18 months ago and, aside from a few problems, the
laptop itself is pure awesome. What I like most is the dual hard drives.

------
russell
When I bought my laptop a couple of years ago one of the primary
considerations was disk drive speed. 7200rpm is zippy, 5400 is molasses, flash
should be even better. I bought a Dell and have been happy with it. My adult
kids all have Macs and are happy with them.

------
gregking
The MacBook Pro line is solid, especially with the unibody construction. You
also have the choice of running Windows and/or OSX. I converted after the
Intel switch and haven't looked back.

